# Freezing when making calls



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

My phone recently started locking up when I make a call or answer. For about 10 seconds the screen will go blank and I can hear the call but not be heard. After about 10 seconds it starts working normal again.

I factory defaulted on 2.3.4 and it was still happening. I just installed 4.1 after clearing data and cache with the same issue. 2.3.4 was working fine for about 8 months before this started.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

Flashed a couple new ROMs and EL20 modem and I'm still having to wait 15 seconds before the dial pad shows up.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a debug dump.

--------- beginning of /dev/log/main
I/System ( 1359): Failed to destroy process 1793
I/System ( 1359): libcore.io.ErrnoException: kill failed: ESRCH (No such process)
I/System ( 1359): at libcore.io.Posix.kill(Native Method)
I/System ( 1359): at libcore.io.ForwardingOs.kill(ForwardingOs.java:77)
I/System ( 1359): at java.lang.ProcessManager$ProcessImpl.destroy(ProcessManager.java:260)
I/System ( 1359): at de.softxperience.android.nedebug.LogcatProcessor.stopCatter(LogcatProcessor.java:72)
I/System ( 1359): at de.softxperience.android.nedebug.LogcatProcessor.run(LogcatProcessor.java:63)
W/IInputConnectionWrapper( 1359): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

